# "preview unavailable for this file"



## Donsebasto (Jan 4, 2011)

OK OK ....I know some of you have had this issue....
I plugged in my mothers Nikon d3100 and got "preview unavailable for this file" in all the thumbnails....
Now I have 153 thumbnails with "preview unavailable for this file" in them won't go away and even when I plug in my Nikon d3000 it still says D3100 has the source and it won't show my new pictures in the my D3000.

Any thoughts ??????

BTW the pictures are all in Jpeg....in both camera


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Donsebasto, welcome to the forums.

Are there Raw photos with the same base name next to the JPEGs on the cards? What LR versio are you using? Have you tried hooking up the card via a card reader instead of plugging in the camera directly?

Beat


----------



## Donsebasto (Jan 4, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Hi Donsebasto, welcome to the forums.
> 
> Are there Raw photos with the same base name next to the JPEGs on the cards? What LR versio are you using? Have you tried hooking up the card via a card reader instead of plugging in the camera directly?
> 
> Beat


 
As mention on my message all the pictures are in Jpeg.  
I am using LR3.3.  
I am a amateur photographer so I import a lot of pictures and this has never happen to me before.  It all started when I plugged in my mothers D3100 for the first time to my computer to get some picture from her camera.
I don't have a card reader and use only the camera to transfer pictures.

Thanks for your help !!


----------



## valtom (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Donsebasto, it probably means your cache is corrupt, so clean the cache and reimport the pictures. Do try a cardreader, it is easier... Hope it helps


----------



## Donsebasto (Jan 5, 2011)

valtom said:


> Hi Donsebasto, it probably means your cache is corrupt, so clean the cache and reimport the pictures. Do try a cardreader, it is easier... Hope it helps


 
I empty the cache...and it still is there... the D3100 in the "from" section of the import window is still there and is not disappearing after I disconnect the D3100.  It is also still there when I connect the D3000.

I prefer not to use a card reader...save $$$ and I am happy by just connecting the camera.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Donsebasto, welcome to the forum!

Have you perhaps changed the USB port you're using?  I'm wondering if it's a USB power issue.

If you ignore the lack of previews and import anyway, does it work?


----------

